# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  "Red meatâs a tasty treat but too much can give you cancer" by Nial Wheate

## Member11

_"Red meatâs a tasty treat but too much can give you cancer" by Nial Wheate is licensed under CC BY-ND 4.0_





> There are many good reasons to eat red meat, including as a source of protein and iron, but having too much of the stuff significantly increases your risk of cancer.
> 
> Recent research from China has found that a diet of just 100 grams of red meat per day increases the risk of gastric (stomach) cancer by 17%. Whatâs more, there are a large number of studies demonstrating a link between red meat consumption and bowel cancer.
> 
> For those who love backyard barbecues, this is very bad news. But why does red meat increase the risk of cancer and is there a safe level of consumption?
> 
> *Cancer-causing molecules*
> 
> Red meat includes beef, veal, lamb, mutton, pork, and goat. Their red colour comes from a protein in the muscle called myoglobin. The purpose of myoglobin is to store oxygen in muscle cells in a way thatâs similar to how heamaglobin carries oxygen in the blood stream.
> ...

----------


## fetisha

I was told to eat more red meat by my nutritionist O_o

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I was told to eat more red meat by my nutritionist O_o



Me too. Irony deficiency and whatnot. Everything apparently causes cancer though so you can't really win. Yay!  ::D: 

For every article I read, there's another contradicting it. I don't know what to believe anymore.

----------


## Member11

> I was told to eat more red meat by my nutritionist O_o







> Me too. Irony deficiency and whatnot. Everything apparently causes cancer though so you can't really win. Yay! 
> 
> For every article I read, there's another contradicting it. I don't know what to believe anymore.



They don't mean that you should stop eating meat all together though, just don't overeat it, as they said:





> You shouldn’t cut red meat from your diet entirely. You need some of it to get enough protein (for building and maintaining muscle) and iron (for the production of blood). The department of health recommends a diet consisting of 65 grams of cooked red meat per day (or 90 to 100 grams of uncooked meat). To put this into perspective the average steak size is between 200 and 350 grams.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> They don't mean that you should stop eating meat all together though, just don't overeat it, as they said:



Oh I would never cut it out of my diet entirely (it's too tasty  :Tongue: ) and I know that's not what they're saying. It just reminded me of all the articles I've read in the past of foods that are cancer-causing or are bad for you in some way despite what was previously thought about them.

And now I want a steak.

----------


## Member11

> Oh I would never cut it out of my diet entirely (it's too tasty )



Too true, especially bacon...



Mmmmmmm  :Snack:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

^ I made some bacon for breakfast this morning  ::D:

----------


## Koalafan

> ^ I made some bacon for breakfast this morning



And you didn't share??  ::'(:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> And you didn't share??



I'm sorry ;-;

Please accept this crumbled bacon I've shoved into my USB port. Hope it reaches you soon!  ::D:

----------


## Member11

> ^ I made some bacon for breakfast this morning



So did I  :Tongue:

----------


## fetisha

I hope lamb meat isn't bad either because I love lamb meat

----------

